# More problems at ptsb



## Bronte (30 Nov 2015)

More problems at PTSB

http://www.independent.ie/business/...gage-problems-ptsb-warns-noonan-34242801.html

_Permanent TSB officials suspect there are further serious problems with the bank's mortgage products beyond the tracker mortgage scandal that saw 50 people lose their homes._


----------



## rodger (30 Nov 2015)

What I take from this is that the Dept of finance is annoyed at the redress scheme because of the cost to the tax payer.

D of finance is saying they are annoyed the bank couldn't keep things under control.

No mention of doing the right thing for customers. And guess what? PTSB are not doing the right thing. So they are in cahoots PTSB and d of finance.

It's all making more sense now

Screw the customer if it helps Ireland Inc.

What hope has the central bank got of standing up to the Dept of finance?

We're all waiting patiently for the central bank to ride in and fix everything.


----------



## Gerry Canning (30 Nov 2015)

Rodger,

Central Bank = part of the problem.
Suggest ,ask what Central Bank has NOT done over the years?


----------



## rodger (30 Nov 2015)

What would league table of the worst offenders look like?

1 banks
2 central bank
3 Dept of Finance
3 fsob

Am I too kind to D of F and fsob ?


----------

